# Sub section yes or no



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

*DO you want a Pre-comp sub section in the journal section*​
YES 9794.17%NO65.83%


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys and girls as you are aware this is the journal section now, i have requested that a sub forum is made for Pre-comp journals i think this would help members who want to read a pre-comp thread over a general training thread of vice versa.......

so with this being said and on the base that the majority rule can you vote on the poll above......

Thanks...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah why not, makes it clear from the outset what people are aiming for and would make it quicker for others to "dip in" to a journal for some ideas etc.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking conclusive so far


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Definitely the way to go mate.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

This forum just keeps gettin better :cool2:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think its a great idea and a lot easier to keep track of the different types of journals.

I would also like to see other sub sections, such as:

Strong Man Journals

Powerlifting Journals

Off Season Journals

Casual Trainers (Non Competitors)

etc etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHS said:


> I think its a great idea and a lot easier to keep track of the different types of journals.
> 
> I would also like to see other sub sections, such as:
> 
> ...


i understand the idea GHS but after looking through this section i do not think there is enough to separate them more.....

this is why the sub section would be a "Competitive Journal" section this way it can accommodate for all types of competition....

i think it will get to complicated to water it down more.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i understand the idea GHS but after looking through this section i do not think there is enough to separate them more.....
> 
> this is why the sub section would be a "Competitive Journal" section this way it can accommodate for all types of competition....
> 
> i think it will get to complicated to water it down more.....


Fair enough Paul.

I do like the idea if the sub section though.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely, i think that's a great idea. It makes perfect sense to seperate them.

I also agree that there aren't enough of the varities mentioned by GHS to merit seperate sections for each of them. Sub sections on a forum is one thing, but having too many can lead to the place looking a bit messy and being hard to navigate.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Definitely a yes from me.

Even in the case of some members who keep a rolling journal between off season and shows - Zara's comes to mind - it would be fairly easy to move it between the sections off season and on? Only going to be 2 moves a year.

I know some folks put theres in shows pros and inspiration, but I think they sometimes get lost in amongst all the other stuff in there. If there was a dedicated show journals subsection, everyone would know exactly where to go for specifically competition orientated stuff.

Having said that, my journal is supposed to be pre comp, and is 90% bullcrap, so maybe not such a hot idea :lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Good idea. Having to go thru every journal to see the ones that are competing is sometimes time consuming

Rs007, Your journal is a complete tear away of a journal. Everything and anything is in there! Drive bys, cocks everything


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've voted no. :lol:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Are the pre comp journals going to stay in Shows, Pros and Inspiration too?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Good idea. Having to go thru every journal to see the ones that are competing is sometimes time consuming
> 
> Rs007, Your journal is a complete tear away of a journal. Everything and anything is in there! Drive bys, cocks everything


If by cocks you mean the regular posters, then youd be right, myself included - absolutely brimming with cock in there :lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yes :thumb:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes from me Paul, good idea.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah good idea.... can we also move journals out of shows and pro's cos I keep missing good journals and I kind of thought that section was meant to be about shows themselves rather than people going for shows? Or am I wrong?

Can we embed videos in here yet? Seems odd that you can embed them in the steriod forums but not in here lol...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Wouldn't want someone looking for useful tips or advice and stumble across my pathetic attempt at a training journal instead!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

No cause its elitist, segregates the board, creates ill feeling........

...And I cant go in there:lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> I've voted no. :lol:


can i ask why??



Haimer said:


> Are the pre comp journals going to stay in Shows, Pros and Inspiration too?


no as i mentioned in my first post of this thread the pre-comp journals will go in a sub section in the journal section



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah good idea.... can we also move journals out of shows and pro's cos I keep missing good journals and I kind of thought that section was meant to be about shows themselves rather than people going for shows? Or am I wrong?...


not wrong at all but we did not have a section specifically for journals of any type which is why i have suggested this 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Can we embed videos in here yet? Seems odd that you can embed them in the steriod forums but not in here lol...


very odd, weird in fact although i am now intruiged to know what video you embedded in the steroid section?? 



jw007 said:


> No cause its elitist, segregates the board, creates ill feeling........


no Joe thats what you do.... :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> can i ask why??
> 
> no as i mentioned in my first post of this thread the pre-comp journals will go in a sub section in the journal section
> 
> ...


I do my best, thats all you can ask of me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and that is what makes you what you are buddy


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea......


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That was pretty decisive.

I await the onslought of 'Can you move my Journal please' PM's to myself and the Mods!

L


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

why not eh!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

great idea, would save a lot of time trawling throught the posts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellent.....i will begin to move the journals over to the new section today....if the title of the journal does not make it obvouise it is a journal to a comp can you PM me to move it....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> very odd, weird in fact although i am now intruiged to know what video you embedded in the steroid section??


Oh you know.... just random spamming of Joe's journal which happens to be in the steroid section. Gay pride marches and the like.... 

Video embedding in journals would help immensly so that me, ramsay, weeman etc can photo-whore on a whole new level.... err.... I mean.... document our contest prep and training progress more effectively! Yep... thats what I meant....! :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> and that is what makes you what you are buddy


 And I thought that was superglue! :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Video embedding in journals would help immensly so that me, ramsay, weeman etc can photo-whore on a whole new level.... err.... I mean.... document our contest prep and training progress more effectively! Yep... thats what I meant....! :whistling:  :lol:


Automatic video embedding will be standard across the whole board in a couple of weeks.

L


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Automatic video embedding will be standard across the whole board in a couple of weeks.
> 
> L


With V Bulletin 4?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea it would be great to see how different people prep themselves


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Old thread, closed.


----------

